# Sexual Violence related Crimes from India: Comprehensive running thread



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

All incidents of rape,gangrape,sexual harassment,molestation,sexual violence from India will from now go into this thread 

Tagging Mod @Dubious after discussing this issue over with him 

In the future, hopefully this thread will be stickied so that this important conversation is not swept under the rug


----------



## Dubious

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> hopefully this thread will be stickied


I have made it sticky...Now if you see any other threads popping up on the topic mention me and I will move them here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Dubious said:


> I have made it sticky...Now if you see any other threads popping up on the topic mention me and I will move them here!





Thanks a Lot...Happy New Year in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> Thanks a Lot...Happy New Year in advance


Happy New Year.

In members club - the topics are "non serious" and thus I moved the thread from there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Let this thread be also a discussion thread rather than a dump it and forget it thread..
My thesis is that increasing economic freedom of women is triggering a backlash from certain sections of the society


----------



## d00od00o

*Indians are right to protest against rape, but the fight must start at home*
(CNN) — A typical scene unfolds in India: angry crowds flood the streets in a mass outcry after yet another woman or girl falls victim to sexual violence. 

The gang-rape and murder of a woman in the southern city of Hyderabad earlier this month gave rise to protests across the country. The chanting crowds reflected uproar seen in 2012, after the notorious gang-rape and murder of a student in the capital, New Delhi. 
Protests have become a cornerstone of India's response to such attacks, often demanding stricter laws or even the death penalty for rapists. Some protesters also pledged kinship with the latest victim, holding up banners that described her as the nation's "daughter."
But cultural values held behind the closed doors of family homes are a part of the problem that is being protested against: privilege for boys and submissiveness for girls.

"Girls are trained not to exist," says Deepa Narayan, an author and independent adviser on international poverty, gender and development. "You (girls) don't need any power. And if you want power there's something wrong with you and you're being bad."


*'Patriarchy pretends men are kings'*


India's preference for boys is prevalent even before birth. Sex-selective abortionin the country has distorted the natural sex ratio, in favor of males, according to the World Health Organization. 
Some experts say the practice is becoming less common but for girls, it can lead to poorer allocation of household resources and medical care, neglect, and even infanticide.
"In some families, during a girl's birth, the welcome is more muted. But a boy's birth is welcomed to a drum; buying expensive sweets and telling everyone that a boy is born, a boy is born," says Narayan, who has more than 25 years of experience working at the World Bank, the United Nations and NGOs. 
But this is not a result of "evil" parenting, she tells CNN. "This is all done under the rubric of love. It's not conscious. In India, they call it adjusting (to the culture)."




However, this type of conditioning can have detrimental effects. "Boys are not taught dialogue. Their needs are just met, they're never told 'no.' They're told not to cry. Where does all that anger and rage go? Women go into depression and men lash out." 

Narayan argues that the mental health of Indian women "is a totally neglected area." 

In fact, 36.6% of global suicide deaths among women occur in India. Furthermore, Indian women who took their lives were more likely to be married, to be from more developed states, and aged below 35.
But a male dominated society is bad for men too. "Patriarchy lifts them, pretends that they are kings. But no human being can lift up to such high expectations," says Narayan. "That's why it's so difficult for men to apologize because they are expected to be always right, godlike figures and providers. 

"Nobody is happy, but we're not breaking this apart. Things would change much faster if we actively engaged men in conversation."






India: Women, class, and discrimination 03:17



*'Rapists put their mothers on pedestals'*


A woman who interviewed 61 convicted rapists detained in India's largest prison agrees.
Dr Madhumita Pandey, originally from India and now a Criminology lecturer at Sheffield Hallam University in the UK, was only 22 years old when she carried out her doctoral research at Tihar Jail in Delhi. The men convicted of the infamous 2012 gang rape are held in the same complex.

These conversations are "missing" from discussions on sexual violence against women, Pandey tells CNN.

"A lot of them actually found the conversation (with me) very cathartic," she says. "How can you reflect on your actions if you're not even going to speak about it?"




The attackers, interviewed between 2013 and 2017, seemed like any other men, Pandey says. They also shared views that reflected Indian society's perception of the gender division of labor, with women "in charge of raising the family and taking care of household chores" and men as "outdoor agents."

This especially came to light in their relationships with their mothers and sisters. 

"Of all the men that I spoke to, there were only a handful that didn't share a good relationship with their mothers. Everyone else put the mother on this pedestal."

Pandey says this is due to the absence of fathers for some of the men while they were growing up, and the idea that they were the preferred child.



*'India needs sex education'*


Many of the culprits had older sisters. However, the men felt they were the favorite child because their mothers were elated to have finally conceived a boy, leading to unearned privileges such as being fed first. "Mothers were playing a very crucial role in setting gender role standards," says Pandey.

The rapists didn't express remorse and described themselves as "inmates" instead of offenders, often blaming their victims, Pandey says. She puts this down to a lack of understanding of their actions. Pandey advocates for restorative justice, delivered to convicted attackers during their lengthy jail terms, so they may emerge as reformed individuals.

Although the men she interviewed were generally uneducated and from low socio-economic backgrounds, she stresses that this status does not correlate with violent behavior against women and that people from privileged backgrounds may have the wealth and means to evade justice.

Pandey argues that prevention can happen in schools. "We need educational institutions to introduce some form of comprehensive sexuality education. It's crucial that there's more awareness regarding sexual violence. We need to be telling people about active consent, about toxic masculinity and the younger we get to people, the better it is."



The women and girls of Delhi are fighting back 02:03



*'And then another rape happens'*


Zero-tolerance towards everyday misogynism is also key, Pandey says. "There's so much outrage when there is a rape case. Where is the outrage when day-to-day experiences of women are also highlighting abuse in some shape or form?" These behaviors, she says, lead to more extreme crimes.

The crimes also happen in the home. Shockingly, 93.1% of rape offenders were neighbors, relatives or prospective marital partners of the victim, according to National Crime Records Bureau data from 2017. And marital rape is not criminalized in the country. 



Research into domestic violence in 2016 revealed that 31% of married women have experienced physical, sexual, or emotional violence by their spouses. To make matters worse, almost 45% of Indian women believe that a husband is justified in beating his wife, according to World Bank data.
But mass outrage is expressed in India for attacks outside of the home, not within it.

"People don't make the link between someone else's terrible, extreme behavior and their own everyday behavior in the home, the offices and the streets. I think that's the missing link," says Narayan.

The death penalty that is often demanded in rallies also doesn't kill the problem. 

"The men will get hanged, people will feel that the government has done their duty, and you're going to go back to sleep. And then another rape happens," says Pandey.



*'Crack the shame around rape'*


Collective outrage can spur change, Narayan says.

"Protests are an opportunity to start talking about sexual violence. Before the (2012 Delhi gang rape), even the word rape, you couldn't really use it. It's beginning to crack the shame around rape," she says. 

"It's really a people's movement ... getting out to the streets without guns, without anything, embarking in protest, is a very courageous act."

The demands are getting through to some leaders. Most recently, Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal announced that his government would make schoolboys sign pledges to not commit crimes against girls or women. Mothers and sisters are also encouraged to engage in discussions with boys and warn them against wrongdoing. Narayan highlights this as an important step.




The need to engage boys is being implemented by some organizations in the country, such as the Equal Community Foundation, based in the western city of Pune. "Women's empowerment initiatives will continue to yield lower results due to the backlash that they face from the men and boys in their families who continue to be socialized into patriarchal norms," ECF's executive director Christina Furtado tells CNN.

The NGO overcame the reluctance to fund male-focused initiatives by relaying the long-term benefits of working with boys. 

In the meantime, however, India still ranks 125 out of 162 countries on the UN's Gender Inequality Index. 

If India can build 110 million toilets to clean up the country and raise its global business ranking, then "why can't India move 100 ranks in two years from being the most dangerous country in the world (for women) to a safe country in the world for women?" asks Narayan. "I think we can change."
People flooding the streets to express a chorus of disapproval for abuse against women is a powerful display that can be difficult to ignore. But once the streets clear and everyone retreats behind closed doors, the message must be firmly driven home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

good post Mod @Dubious Can you please merge it with

*Sexual Violence related Crimes from India: Comprehensive running thread*


----------



## Andhadhun

What a wonderful sticky thread.

I will do my best to post here. 

Here is my first contribution. Hope no one bans me for posting here on the topic.

*1. 

Muhammad Mumtaz and his friends kidnap a minor girl, gang rape her and then sell her for prostitution*
*
http://sudarshannews.in/headlines/mumtaj-gangrape-with-minor-girl-then-sold-her-in-red-light-area/*




Juggernaut_is_here said:


> good post Mod @Dubious Can you please merge it with





Juggernaut_is_here said:


> *Sexual Violence related Crimes from India: Comprehensive running thread*




Does this news make the cut to this thread ? 

*60 yr old man Saleem Zaveri rape 25 yr old girl for 15 days.*

Zaveri had lured the woman, who was standing at a bus stop while looking for shelter, into accompanying him by promising her job as a maid.


https://www.newindianexpress.com/na...-mumbai-2083252.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Rusty

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...es-and-protests-get-wrong-about-rape-in-india

*What Headlines And Protests Get Wrong About Rape In India*
December 29, 20195:00 AM ET
SUSHMITA PATHAK

LAUREN FRAYER

FacebookInstagramTwitter





A woman holds a poster in support of Swaiti Maliwal, chairperson of Delhi Commission for Women. Maliwal is demanding justice for victims and survivors of rape. In India in 2017, the most recent year for which data was available, there were nearly 33,000 cases of rape reported, according to national crime statistics. But most rape cases in India, as in many parts of the world, go unreported.

Sonu Mehta/ Hindustan Times via Getty Images
On Nov. 27, a veterinarian in the southern Indian city of Hyderabad called her family to say she'd gotten a flat tire on the side of the road. A truck driver was helping her, and she'd be home soon, she told her sister.

A few days later, police found her charred remains in a wooded area. Authorities believe four men deflated her tire, posed as good Samaritans to trick her, then gang-raped and murdered her. Police said they have DNA evidence connecting them to the crime.

The story dominated the news cycle and sparked nationwide protests. For many citizens, the outrage felt like déjà vu. Seven years ago, a gang rape on a moving bus in New Delhi sparked massive demonstrations and panic over sexual violence in the country.

*ASIA*
*Protests Erupt In India After Alleged Rape And Killing Of A Female Veterinarian*
The attention paid to such high-profile cases involving urban, educated women attacked by strangers overlooks a crucial point about rape in India: Many victims are poor, marginalized women from lower castes, often living in rural areas, who know their rapists, according to Kalpana Sharma. She is the author of _The Silence and The Storm: Narratives of Violence against Women in India_ and has been a journalist for nearly five decades, specializing in gender issues.

Sharma says there is great outrage at the violence that takes place in public spaces in urban areas because they are familiar to many people.

Days after the rape and murder in Hyderabad, police in the city issued safety tips for women. They advised women to "wait in crowded areas" and "talk loud when confronted" among other things. Social media users criticized the police for putting the onus on women to protect themselves against potential rapists.




*GOATS AND SODA*
*In Interviews With 122 Rapists, Student Pursues Not-So-Simple Question: Why?*
When a rape makes news headlines in India, it's almost always followed by urgent demands for retributive justice. Days after the Hyderabad murder, a politician in India's upper house of parliament said the accused should be lynched in public. (The four suspects were later killed by police who claim they acted in self-defense. A judicial inquiry is underway.)

Only about a third of rape cases reported to the police result in a conviction. At the end of 2017, the most recent year for which data is available, Indian courts had a backlog of more than 100,000 rape cases.

"There should be pressure on the government but not pressure to bypass laws or to get stricter punishment but to actually get the criminal justice system to work," Sharma says.

Sharma says the criminal justice system must work not just for one or two high-profile cases but also for the thousands of cases of poor women who can't even get their complaints registered with police.

And then there are the women who are raped and do not report it to the police. According to India's National Family Health Survey, 80% of women who have experienced sexual violence never tell anyone about it.

Nonprofit groups are working to encourage women who've faced domestic violence, including marital rape, to come forward. Social workers affiliated with Mumbai-based nonprofit SNEHA (Society for Nutrition, Education and Health Action) go door-to-door in Dharavi, one of Mumbai's largest slums, handing out leaflets with information on how to contact SNEHA for help, which includes counseling and access to legal and medical services.

Nayreen Daruwalla is a social worker and director of SNEHA's prevention of violence against women and children program. She says many in this neighborhood, she says, were child brides. In such cases, the idea of consent and the definition of rape itself gets blurred.

"There is no question of consent. 'She is my wife! She is my property. So I have the right to just use her.' This is the thinking," Daruwalla says.

Until that thinking changes, sexual violence will persist across India, she says.

The government is trying to address this mindset.

For example, all Indian colleges must now offer training to prevent sexual harassment. The program is designed to reach young people in many income levels, including students from poor socioeconomic backgrounds.

Altamash Khan is one of the instructors. He's a gender studies expert who works with Mumbai-based nonprofit Men Against Violence and Abuse.

"It's a spectrum of violence," Khan says. "You begin with catcalling. You see domestic violence. You see films where the woman eventually falls in love [with her harasser]."

Patriarchal values also cause men to act with impunity because they believe they have a certain privilege, he adds.

Khan believes that if we can chip away at age-old patriarchal values, it could reduce sexual violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andhadhun

*
More "shocking" news. *(not really) 
*
Shahrukh Khan rapes a married woman, video the act and send the video to her mother to blackmail for money. *
*

https://m.patrika.com/amp-news/sika...police-5573924/#click=https://t.co/IdhSRR1c1n*


----------



## Andhadhun

doorstar said:


> waz, is this some new kinda PDF competition that mr andhhadun is engaging in?



The Moderator in his wisdom has make this a stick thread to highlight sexual violence against women in India. Are you doubting his intelligence ? 

Only someone who supports rape will speak against posting news regarding sexual violence in India. Don't you agree ? 

For eg. 

*Minor Allegedly Raped By Madrasa Manager In Uttar Pradesh's Amroha*

*A 12-year-old girl complained that she was raped by a madrasa manager.*

https://www.ndtv.com/cities/minor-a...&akamai-rum=off#click=https://t.co/EjcRMa7Rfn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...dies-hospital-set-ablaze-191207041031010.html

*India rape victim dies in hospital after being set ablaze*
The woman was on her way to attend a court hearing when she was doused with kerosene and set on fire on Thursday.

7 Dec 2019





The burns casualty ward of a hospital in New Delhi where the 23-year-old rape victim was being treated [Adnan Abidi/Reuters]
*MORE ON ASIA*

Taliban attacks kill more than 20 Afghan security forcestoday
India approves third moon missiontoday
India protester shot in head driving outrage at policetoday
In Pictures: India's homeless bear brunt of record coldtoday
A 23-year-old rape victim died in a hospital in India's capital two days after she was set on fire by a gang of men, including her alleged rapist, the doctor treating her said. 

The woman was on her way to board a train in Unnao district of northern Uttar Pradesh state to attend a court hearing when she was doused with kerosene and set on fire on Thursday, according to the police.

The attack, the second significant case of violence against women in the past two weeks, has sparked public outrage in India.

*More:*

*India vet rape and murder: Fast-track court to try accused*

*Protests in India over Telangana vet's suspected rape, murder*

*Rape survivor in India's Unnao 'set on fire' by alleged attackers*
The woman died on Friday after suffering a cardiac arrest, Dr Shalabh Kumar, the head of burns and plastic department at New Delhi's Safdarjung Hospital told Reuters News Agency.

"She was having 95 percent burns," he said, adding that the woman's windpipe was burned and "toxic and hot fumes" had filled her lungs.

The woman had filed a complaint with Unnao police in March, alleging that she had been raped at gunpoint on December 12, 2018, police documents showed.

Having been subsequently jailed, the alleged rapist was released last week after securing bail, police officer SK Bhagat said in Lucknow.

Uttar Pradesh is India's most populous state and has become notorious for its poor record regarding crimes against women, with more than 4,200 cases of rape reported there in 2017 - the highest in the country.

Priya Hongorani: Indian gang-rape suspects will get fair trial (3:58)
This case is one of the latest high-profile sexual abuses reported in recent days.

On Friday, Indian police shot and killed four men who were suspected of raping and killing a 27-year-old veterinarian near Hyderabad city, an action applauded by her family and many citizens outraged over sexual violence against women.

But many were also concerned that police had overreached in shooting the alleged suspects without any trial.

More than 33,000 women were raped - an average of some 90 rapes reported each day - in India in 2017, according to the figures released by the National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB).

But the real figure is believed to be far higher as many women in India do not report cases to police due to fear or shame.

The NCRB data also shows that more than 90 percent of cases of crimes against women were pending in courts across the country.

Earlier this year, the BJP government in Uttar Pradesh was widely criticised by the opposition parties who accused it of protecting a party legislator charged with raping a 19-year-old woman in the same Unnao town.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/03/asia/india-hyderabad-rape-intl-hnk/index.html



New Delhi (CNN)They found her charred body near a highway underpass, early Wednesday morning, on the outskirts of one of India's biggest cities.

The victim, an unnamed 27-year-old veterinarian, was about to hop on her scooter Tuesday evening, when she noticed she had a flat tire.
Two men are alleged to have approached her to offer help, but they were not good Samaritans. According to police, the two men were members of a gang of four who had conspired to sexually assault her. One of the men had let the air out of the tire deliberately, police said.
Three of the gang are alleged to have overpowered the victim and dragged her to an enclosed area a few feet away. They covered her mouth with their hands to ensure her silence.
The four men are then alleged to have taken turns raping the victim, according to R. Venkatesh, a police inspector in the southern city of Hyderabad.
Later they strangled her, before driving her lifeless body nearly 12 miles (20 kilometers) away and dumping her body under a highway overpass. In an effort to conceal their crime, they poured fuel on her body and set it alight.
The four men have been arrested for her rape and murder, according to police.





Protesters took to the streets of New Delhi on December 1, 2019 to demand justice for the Hyderabad rape and murder victim.
As news spread of the monstrous crime, protests erupted in Hyderabad and later expanded to cities including Bengaluru and India's capital, New Delhi.
Some people in the angry crowds demanded the death penalty for the suspects and called for justice after yet another rape and murder of a woman in India.
According to India's National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB), around 100 sexual assaults are reported to police in India every day. In 2017, more than 32,000 rapes were reported across the country -- but experts say that the real number is likely much higher, owing to the shame attached to sexual assault and the social barriers faced by victims.
*An endemic problem*
The outrage in Hyderabad comes just two weeks before India marks the anniversary of a disturbingly similar crime. The gang rape of a 23-year-old physiotherapy student in New Delhi on December 16, 2012, brought the issue of women's safety in India to the world's attention.
In September 2013, four men were sentenced to death in that case. The decision was upheld in 2017 and the four men remain on death row.
Another perpetrator was underage at the time and received a lesser sentence, while a sixth attacker died in prison.
The case led to protests across India and intense media coverage around the world, shining a light on India's pervasive problem of sexual violence against women.
But nearly seven years on, campaigners say that not much has changed for women in the country. The Hyderabad murder was just one of many vicious and violent crimes committed against women and children in the country during the past seven days alone.
In perhaps the most shocking incident, a 6-year-old girl was raped and strangled to death with her own belt on Saturday in a village near Jaipur, in the northern state of Rajasthan, more than 870 miles (1,400 kilometers) north of Hyderabad.
A drunk 38-year-old man is alleged to have lured the girl out of school by offering her candy, and killed her because she knew him and feared she could identify him to authorities, according to Vipin Sharma, a senior official with Rajasthan police.
The suspect was arrested by police on suspicion of rape and murder.
Around 620 miles (1,000 kilometers) south of Hyderabad, a 40-year old woman was attacked with a gardening tool in the city of Perumbavoor in Kerala, early Wednesday morning. She was raped, and later died of her injuries, said K. Bijumon, a senior official with Perumbavoor police.
Perumbavoor police have arrested a 28-year-old man in connection with the crime and he is currently in custody.





Supporters of India's ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) hold a vigil for the Hyderabad rape and murder victim in Siliguri, West Bengal on November 30, 2019.
A day earlier, in the eastern state of Jharkhand, a 25-year-old woman was gang raped by a group of 12 men, said Rishav Jha, a senior police officer with Ranchi police.
The victim was sitting with a male friend when the gang surrounded them. They assaulted her friend and then dragged the woman to a nearby enclosure, where they took turns raping her.
All 12 suspects have been arrested and are currently in police custody.
*Rape culture*
The deep-rooted problem of sexual assault in India has in the past been seen by authorities as more of a social and cultural issue rather than a concern for law enforcement, according to women's rights activists.
"It is in the mind of society, and men and boys to brutalize women. They get a power kick. If law and order and enforcement is strong, then the law starts acting as a deterrent. The politicians make obnoxious statements. They help in creating the rape culture," said Ranjana Kumari, director of the Delhi-based Centre for Social Research.




With her or with him? How the sexual attack of an Indian actor inspired a powerful feminist movement
"The law is not acting as a deterrent," added Kumari.
Lawmakers in India's Parliament have condemned the Hyderabad incident, demanding stricter laws and swifter punishment for rapists. Some even called for rapists to be publicly lynched or castrated.
In the wake of the 2012 Delhi gang rape case, lawmakers passed a series of amendments to the existing rape laws. Additional legislation was passed last year following the heavily publicized rape and murder of an eight-year-old girl. The amended law lengthened prison terms and introduced the death penalty in cases where the victim is younger than 12 years of age.
On Tuesday, a woman's rights activist went on hunger strike in Delhi to demand the death penalty for all rapists, saying she would not eat until a new law was passed.
"How can we sit silently when there is no one to listen to her screams? Whoever is silent today, their conscience will have to answer to this for the rest of their lives," Swati Maliwal, chairwoman of the Delhi Commission for Women, wrote on Twitter on Monday.
India is yet to execute any convicted rapists following the introduction of the amendment.
In 2017, a total 117,451 rape cases were pending in the country, while 28,750 cases were brought to trial, according to NCRB figures.
Women's rights activist Kumari said putting more suspected rapists on the court stand was of greater concern than carrying out capital punishment.
If India were to start hanging people for rape, authorities would need to set up gallows the length and breadth of the vast nation of more than 1.3 billion people, Kumari said.
"But you are not punishing anybody. How many convictions have been reached? The truth of the matter is that nobody gets punished," she said.


----------



## DavidsSling

Social activists and supporters protest against the rape and murder of a 27-year-old veterinary doctor in Hyderabad, during a demonstration in New Delhi.

(CNN)A typical scene unfolds in India: angry crowds flood the streets in a mass outcry after yet another woman or girl falls victim to sexual violence.

The gang-rape and murder of a woman in the southern city of Hyderabad earlier this month gave rise to protests across the country. The chanting crowds reflected uproar seen in 2012, after the notorious gang-rape and murder of a student in the capital, New Delhi.

Protests have become a cornerstone of India's response to such attacks, often demanding stricter laws or even the death penalty for rapists. Some protesters also pledged kinship with the latest victim, holding up banners that described her as the nation's "daughter."

But cultural values held behind the closed doors of family homes are a part of the problem that is being protested against: privilege for boys and submissiveness for girls.

"Girls are trained not to exist," says Deepa Narayan, an author and independent adviser on international poverty, gender and development. "You (girls) don't need any power. And if you want power there's something wrong with you and you're being bad."

*'Patriarchy pretends men are kings'*
India's preference for boys is prevalent even before birth. Sex-selective abortion in the country has distorted the natural sex ratio, in favor of males, according to the World Health Organization.

Some experts say the practice is becoming less common but for girls, it can lead to poorer allocation of household resources and medical care, neglect, and even infanticide.

"In some families, during a girl's birth, the welcome is more muted. But a boy's birth is welcomed to a drum; buying expensive sweets and telling everyone that a boy is born, a boy is born," says Narayan, who has more than 25 years of experience working at the World Bank, the United Nations and NGOs.

But this is not a result of "evil" parenting, she tells CNN. "This is all done under the rubric of love. It's not conscious. In India, they call it adjusting (to the culture)."

However, this type of conditioning can have detrimental effects. "Boys are not taught dialogue. Their needs are just met, they're never told 'no.' They're told not to cry. Where does all that anger and rage go? Women go into depression and men lash out."

Narayan argues that the mental health of Indian women "is a totally neglected area."

In fact, 36.6% of global suicide deaths among women occur in India. Furthermore, Indian women who took their lives were more likely to be married, to be from more developed states, and aged below 35.

But a male dominated society is bad for men too. "Patriarchy lifts them, pretends that they are kings. But no human being can lift up to such high expectations," says Narayan. "That's why it's so difficult for men to apologize because they are expected to be always right, godlike figures and providers.

"Nobody is happy, but we're not breaking this apart. Things would change much faster if we actively engaged men in conversation."

*'Rapists put their mothers on pedestals'*
A woman who interviewed 61 convicted rapists detained in India's largest prison agrees.
Dr Madhumita Pandey, originally from India and now a Criminology lecturer at Sheffield 

Hallam University in the UK, was only 22 years old when she carried out her doctoral research at Tihar Jail in Delhi. The men convicted of the infamous 2012 gang rape are held in the same complex.

These conversations are "missing" from discussions on sexual violence against women, Pandey tells CNN.

"A lot of them actually found the conversation (with me) very cathartic," she says. "How can you reflect on your actions if you're not even going to speak about it?"

The attackers, interviewed between 2013 and 2017, seemed like any other men, Pandey says. They also shared views that reflected Indian society's perception of the gender division of labor, with women "in charge of raising the family and taking care of household chores" and men as "outdoor agents."

This especially came to light in their relationships with their mothers and sisters.

"Of all the men that I spoke to, there were only a handful that didn't share a good relationship with their mothers. Everyone else put the mother on this pedestal."

Pandey says this is due to the absence of fathers for some of the men while they were growing up, and the idea that they were the preferred child.

*'India needs sex education'*
Many of the culprits had older sisters. However, the men felt they were the favorite child because their mothers were elated to have finally conceived a boy, leading to unearned privileges such as being fed first. "Mothers were playing a very crucial role in setting gender role standards," says Pandey.

The rapists didn't express remorse and described themselves as "inmates" instead of offenders, often blaming their victims, Pandey says. She puts this down to a lack of understanding of their actions. Pandey advocates for restorative justice, delivered to convicted attackers during their lengthy jail terms, so they may emerge as reformed individuals.

Although the men she interviewed were generally uneducated and from low socio-economic backgrounds, she stresses that this status does not correlate with violent behavior against women and that people from privileged backgrounds may have the wealth and means to evade justice.

Pandey argues that prevention can happen in schools. "We need educational institutions to introduce some form of comprehensive sexuality education. It's crucial that there's more awareness regarding sexual violence. We need to be telling people about active consent, about toxic masculinity and the younger we get to people, the better it is."






*'And then another rape happens'*
Zero-tolerance towards everyday misogynism is also key, Pandey says. "There's so much outrage when there is a rape case. Where is the outrage when day-to-day experiences of women are also highlighting abuse in some shape or form?" These behaviors, she says, lead to more extreme crimes.

The crimes also happen in the home. Shockingly, 93.1% of rape offenders were neighbors, relatives or prospective marital partners of the victim, according to National Crime Records Bureau data from 2017. And marital rape is not criminalized in the country.

Research into domestic violence in 2016 revealed that 31% of married women have experienced physical, sexual, or emotional violence by their spouses. To make matters worse, almost 45% of Indian women believe that a husband is justified in beating his wife, according to World Bank data.

But mass outrage is expressed in India for attacks outside of the home, not within it.

"People don't make the link between someone else's terrible, extreme behavior and their own everyday behavior in the home, the offices and the streets. I think that's the missing link," says Narayan.

The death penalty that is often demanded in rallies also doesn't kill the problem.
"The men will get hanged, people will feel that the government has done their duty, and you're going to go back to sleep. And then another rape happens," says Pandey.

*'Crack the shame around rape'*

Collective outrage can spur change, Narayan says.

"Protests are an opportunity to start talking about sexual violence. Before the (2012 Delhi gang rape), even the word rape, you couldn't really use it. It's beginning to crack the shame around rape," she says.

"It's really a people's movement ... getting out to the streets without guns, without anything, embarking in protest, is a very courageous act."

The demands are getting through to some leaders. Most recently, Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal announced that his government would make schoolboys sign pledges to not commit crimes against girls or women. Mothers and sisters are also encouraged to engage in discussions with boys and warn them against wrongdoing. Narayan highlights this as an important step.

The need to engage boys is being implemented by some organizations in the country, such as the Equal Community Foundation, based in the western city of Pune. "Women's empowerment initiatives will continue to yield lower results due to the backlash that they face from the men and boys in their families who continue to be socialized into patriarchal norms," ECF's executive director Christina Furtado tells CNN.

The NGO overcame the reluctance to fund male-focused initiatives by relaying the long-term benefits of working with boys.

In the meantime, however, India still ranks 125 out of 162 countries on the UN's Gender 

Inequality Index.

If India can build 110 million toilets to clean up the country and raise its global business ranking, then "why can't India move 100 ranks in two years from being the most dangerous country in the world (for women) to a safe country in the world for women?" asks Narayan. "I think we can change."

People flooding the streets to express a chorus of disapproval for abuse against women is a powerful display that can be difficult to ignore. But once the streets clear and everyone retreats behind closed doors, the message must be firmly driven home.

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/27/asia/india-rape-education-intl-hnk/index.html

India is the RAPE Capital of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.Bison

Dubious said:


> I have made it sticky...Now if you see any other threads popping up on the topic mention me and I will move them here!



Aren't the incidents minimized by moving them all here? Who is going to read all these posts.. Is it not better to have them individual so that you can actually read each incident? 

Pakistani people are so gullible almost bordering stupid..



Andhadhun said:


> The Moderator in his wisdom has make this a stick thread to highlight sexual violence against women in India. Are you doubting his intelligence ?
> 
> Only someone who supports rape will speak against posting news regarding sexual violence in India. Don't you agree ?
> 
> For eg.
> 
> *Minor Allegedly Raped By Madrasa Manager In Uttar Pradesh's Amroha*
> 
> *A 12-year-old girl complained that she was raped by a madrasa manager.*
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/cities/minor-a...&akamai-rum=off#click=https://t.co/EjcRMa7Rfn



@Dubious 
You don't see why they did this? you don't see this Hindus's ploy? Look at all his posts and you will see a pattern. 

Never give Indians power on this forum. They are not our friend. He consolidated these threads so they could change the narrative.. Get out of the aloo ghost mindset please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Mumbai: Dad rapes girl by blackmailing her over sex video with a boy*
MUMBAI: A 40-year-old man, employed with a private company, has been booked by city police for raping his 17-year-old daughter by blackmailing her with a video of her having sex with her 17-year-old boyfriend. The father absconded after the Protection of Children from Sexual Offences (Pocso) Act Court rejected his plea for anticipatory bail.
The boyfriend, too, has been booked for rape but his plea for anticipatory bail was allowed by the court after his advocate, Vaibhav Jagtap, submitted that the crux of the allegations were against the survivor’s father and that his name was added only later in the FIR.


The matter came to light after the girl's mother found several of her nude videos in her phone’s gallery in November. The mother found the father had been taking the videos on the girl’s phone and had forgotten to delete them. The girl subsequently revealed her ordeal to her mother. The mother then lodged a complaint against the father.

In her statement to the police, the survivor said she was in a relationship with a collegemate. She said on July 15, 2019, the boy came home to seek her help for a college project. The girl said her parents were home. She said after they were done with the project, the boy ordered food for everyone. Since she was unwell, she decided to eat later. The girl said when she sat down to eat, she realised the food was over. The girl said she was angry and went to her room. Her friend came in to pacify her. She said after she had calmed down, the boy began to get intimate with her. She said despite her resistance, the boy sexually assaulted her.




The girl said she did not tell anyone about the incident. Later that day, though, when her mother was not around, her father showed her a video of her with the boy. She said her father began to blackmail her and the following morning he raped her. The girl said her father threatened to show the video of her and the boy to her mother, make it viral and divorce her mother if she told anyone of his crime.




The mother said she first saw the videos of her daughter in her phone in November. The girl said her mother had separated from her father by then and was living with her mother.




The woman said a few days later, her daughter called her on the phone and finally told her that her father was sexually harassing her. Subsequently, the mother went to the police and filed a complaint.




_(The victim's identity has not been revealed to protect her privacy as per Supreme Court directives on cases related to sexual assault)_

_https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ideo-with-a-boy/articleshowprint/73102455.cms_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Surya 1 @Kaniska @Viny @PakSword @Mrc @SIPRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Extremely unfortunate incident. Allah rehm karay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

PakSword said:


> Such a sad incident.. But bakhts will find justification for this as well..
> 
> Rapes happen everywhere, but the approval rate is quite high in India it seems.


When one call an animal mother and monkey as Bhagwan then one stoop to level of animal even lower than that....They see women not as their mother/sister/daughter but an object to get satisfaction or lust.



Sine Nomine said:


> That whole story looks crap.
> 
> P.S:-Don't get offended read between the lines.


What crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

PakSword said:


> Bro he said read between the lines..


If i tried to find conspiracy theory so I find her mother hatched this plan since she got divorce and with the help her daughter they framed their father.....is that correct? @Sine Nomine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Maarkhoor said:


> If i tried to find conspiracy theory so I find her mother hatched this plan since she got divorce and with the help her daughter they framed their father.....is that correct? @Sine Nomine


May be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

India until and unless it's ready to control crap and nudity in Bollywood and also is ready to give public punishments like KSA to monsters like these, this kind of crap sadly would keep growing. Even in west in those countries where there are very less crimes like robbery and murder and theft they face massive sex related crimes. For example countries like Sweden and Norway and Denmark and others.


----------



## Path-Finder

what the f#ck.


----------



## Ritual

Now how can anyone dispute all the allegations of rape that happened in the Gujarat massacres or in Kashmir under communication blackout but I’m sure Indians here will still deny anything happened.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

@Dubious 

Can you please merge this post with the follwing thread?

*Sexual Violence related Crimes from India: Comprehensive running thread*


----------



## American Pakistani

Kindly don't post such disgusting news. This is disgusting beyond imaginations.


----------



## Dubious

Maarkhoor said:


> *Mumbai: Dad rapes girl by blackmailing her over sex video with a boy*
> MUMBAI: A 40-year-old man, employed with a private company, has been booked by city police for raping his 17-year-old daughter by blackmailing her with a video of her having sex with her 17-year-old boyfriend. The father absconded after the Protection of Children from Sexual Offences (Pocso) Act Court rejected his plea for anticipatory bail.
> The boyfriend, too, has been booked for rape but his plea for anticipatory bail was allowed by the court after his advocate, Vaibhav Jagtap, submitted that the crux of the allegations were against the survivor’s father and that his name was added only later in the FIR.
> 
> 
> The matter came to light after the girl's mother found several of her nude videos in her phone’s gallery in November. The mother found the father had been taking the videos on the girl’s phone and had forgotten to delete them. The girl subsequently revealed her ordeal to her mother. The mother then lodged a complaint against the father.
> 
> In her statement to the police, the survivor said she was in a relationship with a collegemate. She said on July 15, 2019, the boy came home to seek her help for a college project. The girl said her parents were home. She said after they were done with the project, the boy ordered food for everyone. Since she was unwell, she decided to eat later. The girl said when she sat down to eat, she realised the food was over. The girl said she was angry and went to her room. Her friend came in to pacify her. She said after she had calmed down, the boy began to get intimate with her. She said despite her resistance, the boy sexually assaulted her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl said she did not tell anyone about the incident. Later that day, though, when her mother was not around, her father showed her a video of her with the boy. She said her father began to blackmail her and the following morning he raped her. The girl said her father threatened to show the video of her and the boy to her mother, make it viral and divorce her mother if she told anyone of his crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mother said she first saw the videos of her daughter in her phone in November. The girl said her mother had separated from her father by then and was living with her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman said a few days later, her daughter called her on the phone and finally told her that her father was sexually harassing her. Subsequently, the mother went to the police and filed a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(The victim's identity has not been revealed to protect her privacy as per Supreme Court directives on cases related to sexual assault)_
> 
> _https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ideo-with-a-boy/articleshowprint/73102455.cms_


Please use the dedicated thread for these issues: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sexu...om-india-comprehensive-running-thread.647607/

For now I have merged it but please be advised!


----------



## Dubious

Thread is about rape in india please dont drag other countries and dont get personal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

It seems bin Qasim was no special. Indian women have been writing letters as long as time can be documented


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Okay this thread is idiotic. Should be deleted.
@waz @Dubious @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM


----------



## CIA Mole

Maybe all the bhakts here are rape babies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

M.Bison said:


> Aren't the incidents minimized by moving them all here? Who is going to read all these posts.. Is it not better to have them individual so that you can actually read each incident?
> 
> Pakistani people are so gullible almost bordering stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> @Dubious
> You don't see why they did this? you don't see this Hindus's ploy? Look at all his posts and you will see a pattern.
> 
> Never give Indians power on this forum. They are not our friend. He consolidated these threads so they could change the narrative.. Get out of the aloo ghost mindset please.


I was about to say the same thing.

Unifying threads in this way dilutes their impact. moreover, you can't treat all sexual crimes in a generalised manner. Each case of rape in Hindustan should be analysed on its own merits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Villagers stage protest against woman outside police station

Bareilly, Uttar Pradesh: In a bizarre incident, an entire village in Uttar Pradesh's Bareilly district was up in arms against a 32-year-old woman who filed cases of rape against four identified and 35 unidentified persons at the cantonment police station.

The villagers staged a protest outside the Superintendent of Police (SP) office against the alleged victim on Saturday. The protesters later met the circle officer Ashok Kumar, who assured them of an impartial investigation in the case.

The villagers alleged that the woman had filed fake rape cases after her husband was asked to repay Rs250,000 (Dh12,796) that he had borrowed from these 39 people.

Earlier, the rape survivor had written to the senior superintendent of police (SSP), Bareilly, Shailesh Pandey, claiming that the villagers were forcing her to leave the village after she had filed a rape complaint.

Ajay Kumar, the village head, told reporters: "The woman's husband is an alcoholic and has borrowed money from several people. He had promised to return the money after selling his property. But, when he sold his property and was asked to return the money, he used his wife to file a fake complaint. We all are ready to give our statement. Police must provide justice."

SSP Shailesh Pandey said: "The investigation is currently under way. We have assured them that the probe will be done on fact and proof and ensured that no innocent person goes to jail."

On December 17, the rape survivor had met SSP Bareilly and filed a complaint in which she alleged that she was thrashed and gang-raped by Amit, Shambhu, Chaman, and Pushpendra.

She also alleged that these men also shot a video of the assault and had been forcing her to sleep with 35 others since the past one year.

She had also alleged that one of the accused, Amit, stole Rs 50,000 from her house.

Based on the complaint, police later filed an FIR against Amit, Shambhu, Chaman, Pushpendra and 35 unidentified people under IPC sections 376-D (gang-rape), 392 (robbery), 323 (voluntarily causing hurt), 506 (criminal intimidation) and section 66 of the Information and Technology Act.

The rape survivor was later sent for medical examination, but none of the accused has been arrested so far. The police have not received the medical examination report as yet.

The survivor visited the SSP office on December 23 and alleged that the villagers were forcing her to leave the village.

https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/india/india-woman-claims-rape-by-39-men-1.1578228493294

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

That is right folks. It is getting more and more heinous in RSS land. Modi also participated during rape procession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

@Dubious Mod 

Please merge this thread with this 


*Sexual Violence related Crimes from India: Comprehensive running thread*


----------



## Trango Towers

maximuswarrior said:


> That is right folks. It is getting more and more heinous in RSS land. Modi also participated during rape procession.


Was modi in favour or against rape? Its india...close call either way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

masterchief_mirza said:


> I was about to say the same thing.
> 
> Unifying threads in this way dilutes their impact. moreover, you can't treat all sexual crimes in a generalised manner. Each case of rape in Hindustan should be analysed on its own merits.



This was done after counter osts about incidents of rape from Pakistan...A country of either 250 million people or 1.3 billion people would have thousands of rape cases every year...as unfortunate and despicable that is......and dozens every day...if you make a thread for each one of them...PDF would just be a cesspool of rape news....


----------



## Dubious

maximuswarrior said:


> Villagers stage protest against woman outside police station
> 
> Bareilly, Uttar Pradesh: In a bizarre incident, an entire village in Uttar Pradesh's Bareilly district was up in arms against a 32-year-old woman who filed cases of rape against four identified and 35 unidentified persons at the cantonment police station.
> 
> The villagers staged a protest outside the Superintendent of Police (SP) office against the alleged victim on Saturday. The protesters later met the circle officer Ashok Kumar, who assured them of an impartial investigation in the case.
> 
> The villagers alleged that the woman had filed fake rape cases after her husband was asked to repay Rs250,000 (Dh12,796) that he had borrowed from these 39 people.
> 
> Earlier, the rape survivor had written to the senior superintendent of police (SSP), Bareilly, Shailesh Pandey, claiming that the villagers were forcing her to leave the village after she had filed a rape complaint.
> 
> Ajay Kumar, the village head, told reporters: "The woman's husband is an alcoholic and has borrowed money from several people. He had promised to return the money after selling his property. But, when he sold his property and was asked to return the money, he used his wife to file a fake complaint. We all are ready to give our statement. Police must provide justice."
> 
> SSP Shailesh Pandey said: "The investigation is currently under way. We have assured them that the probe will be done on fact and proof and ensured that no innocent person goes to jail."
> 
> On December 17, the rape survivor had met SSP Bareilly and filed a complaint in which she alleged that she was thrashed and gang-raped by Amit, Shambhu, Chaman, and Pushpendra.
> 
> She also alleged that these men also shot a video of the assault and had been forcing her to sleep with 35 others since the past one year.
> 
> She had also alleged that one of the accused, Amit, stole Rs 50,000 from her house.
> 
> Based on the complaint, police later filed an FIR against Amit, Shambhu, Chaman, Pushpendra and 35 unidentified people under IPC sections 376-D (gang-rape), 392 (robbery), 323 (voluntarily causing hurt), 506 (criminal intimidation) and section 66 of the Information and Technology Act.
> 
> The rape survivor was later sent for medical examination, but none of the accused has been arrested so far. The police have not received the medical examination report as yet.
> 
> The survivor visited the SSP office on December 23 and alleged that the villagers were forcing her to leave the village.
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/india/india-woman-claims-rape-by-39-men-1.1578228493294


Please use the dedicated thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sexu...om-india-comprehensive-running-thread.647607/


----------



## jericho

this must have happened in 2019, we are now in 2020 and India is a Superpower where 39 women are running after 1 Indian men


----------



## Ritual

Crazy, its like a lawless jungle there. If you rape but you are connected to BJP it seems they will let you off. Together with the rampant female infanticide, this is disgraceful for women.


----------



## maximuswarrior

That is right. 39 against 1. That is how these RSS savages treat their own blood and flesh.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dubious said:


> Please use the dedicated thread:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sexu...om-india-comprehensive-running-thread.647607/


This case is a reason why you can't have a dedicated thread! It, like all the others, requires its own unique discussion. This one is an odd case indeed, where all may not be as simple as first appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

masterchief_mirza said:


> This case is a reason why you can't have a dedicated thread! It, like all the others, requires its own unique discussion. This one is an odd case indeed, where all may not be as simple as first appears.


No one is actually going to discuss "the specificity of the case" as much as where it happened and the people of that country!


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dubious said:


> No one is actually going to discuss "the specificity of the case" as much as where it happened and the people of that country!


Sorry to say it @Dubious because you do a great job....But this merging was a mistake.


----------



## maximuswarrior

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry to say it @Dubious because you do a great job....But this merging was a mistake.



This is exactly what these Indian whores want on PDF. Just pile the rape horror stories from Rapistan in one topic where you cannot read the title anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry to say it @Dubious because you do a great job....But this merging was a mistake.


Its ok bro...I think it is fine here as no one is really sincere in wanting to talk about the issue and even on that separate thread, there was more bashing which I had to clean up!



maximuswarrior said:


> This is exactly what these Indian whores want on PDF. Just pile the rape horror stories from Rapistan in one topic where you cannot read the title anymore.


and many jump into the thread only after reading the title and dont even bother reading the thread! So, why have catchy titles?


----------



## maximuswarrior

Dubious said:


> Its ok bro...I think it is fine here as no one is really sincere in wanting to talk about the issue and even on that separate thread, there was more bashing which I had to clean up!
> 
> 
> and many jump into the thread only after reading the title and dont even bother reading the thread! So, why have catchy titles?



The title is exactly what matters. It summarises the whole story in a nutshell. No one has the time or energy to read the entire news story.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dubious said:


> no one is really sincere in wanting to talk about the issue and even on that separate thread, there was more bashing which I had to clean up!


But this solution of yours actually degrades the importance of the topic. Headlines are no longer visible on the lobby page. Articles cannot be found simply by clicking on the first thread post. This action has single handedly diminished the importance and transparency of the discussions on the topic in question. I understand the problem you're describing but surely you can see that this solution is both ineffective in solving it and actually creates new problems.



Dubious said:


> there was more bashing which I had to clean up!


People are allowed to criticise each other and each other's nations within certain rules and etiquette equally applied to all. This isn't "bashing" that needs "cleaning up". The whole point of valid and truthful criticism is using it to "bash" people with.


----------



## Dubious

masterchief_mirza said:


> But this solution of yours actually degrades the importance of the topic.


Making a sticky thread dedicated to the topic degrades it?



masterchief_mirza said:


> Headlines are no longer visible on the lobby page. Articles cannot be found simply by clicking on the first thread post.


I think that is good coz people come turbo charged to bash based on headlines...



masterchief_mirza said:


> I understand the problem you're describing but surely you can see that this solution is both ineffective in solving it and actually creates new problems.


Sorry bro I dont see that...In fact I have seen almost no one come here to bash...

However, people still bash individual threads based on title not even bothering to read the articles!



masterchief_mirza said:


> People are allowed to criticise each other and each other's nations within certain rules and etiquette equally applied to all. This isn't "bashing" that needs "cleaning up". The whole point of valid and truthful criticism is using it to "bash" people with.


Criticizing a nation based on the doings of a few?

I think not too long ago our nation was given this collective punishment as well! And it was taken as a bash!



maximuswarrior said:


> The title is exactly what matters. It summarises the whole story in a nutshell. No one has the time or energy to read the entire news story.


Traditionally yes...but in this day and era, it aims to attract attention rather than give a summary


----------



## Ritual

Please think about un-merging these threads. Back to the way it was before - the problem is if someone replies no one else can tell what topic the reply was for. It was much more focused in individual threads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dubious said:


> Criticizing a nation based on the doings of a few?


No. Criticising a nation for permitting or encouraging behaviour codified as policy is what I'm talking about

Senior BJP politicians, officials and media personalities have in recent times encouraged targeting of Muslims with weaponised rape. This is part of the problem, but it cannot be denied, and in this regard the state of India bears responsibility for the crazed actions of the few. I don't know why you are trying to paint it as a matter of simple "stereotyping". I'm not talking about stereotyping. I'm talking about the state of India passively or actively supporting weaponised rape against Muslims.

If you think this kind of "bashing" shouldn't be permitted, what are you doing here?



Dubious said:


> Sorry bro I dont see that...In fact I have seen almost no one come here to bash.


You think Indians who remain silent in the face of rape or even worse, find justification for it or apologise for the perpetrators will not be bashed? Even if you allow the news items to become hidden by this thread merging, I will certainly bash where appropriate.

I've said what I wanted to say. Again, no disrespect to you personally, but this particular decision is wrong and I would kindly ask you to review it in light of the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Bison

masterchief_mirza said:


> I was about to say the same thing.
> 
> Unifying threads in this way dilutes their impact. moreover, you can't treat all sexual crimes in a generalised manner. Each case of rape in Hindustan should be analysed on its own merits.



This is the reason why we are losing the narrative battle. Metaphorically speaking would you hire a cat to guard a bowl of milk?


----------



## Dubious

masterchief_mirza said:


> No. Criticising a nation for permitting or encouraging behaviour codified as policy is what I'm talking about


 The nation didnt permit. Do you know why I avoid stereotyping coz it can also be applied to us considering not everything is well at our side.

I am just following my GOD and Nabi who never wished us to bad mouth or say ill of another nation and no nation as a whole is bad nor any as a whole is good!



masterchief_mirza said:


> Senior BJP politicians, officials and media personalities have in recent times encouraged targeting of Muslims with weaponised rape. This is part of the problem, but it cannot be denied, and in this regard the state of India bears responsibility for the crazed actions of the few. I don't know why you are trying to paint it as a matter of simple "stereotyping". I'm not talking about stereotyping. I'm talking about the state of India passively or actively supporting weaponised rape against Muslims.


 I do think it is stereotyping because MUSLIMS in india who are on the receiving side are also part of that nation!



masterchief_mirza said:


> If you think this kind of "bashing" shouldn't be permitted, what are you doing here?


 Moderating



masterchief_mirza said:


> I will certainly bash where appropriate.


Why? You got so much time in your hands, how about doing something productive like helping the poor? 

Bashing is not at all productive nor does it even minimize the torture!



masterchief_mirza said:


> I've said what I wanted to say. Again, no disrespect to you personally, but this particular decision is wrong and I would kindly ask you to review it in light of the above.


@The Eagle @Irfan Baloch @Slav Defence Can you review it?

Issue: Some members do not want all the rape threads to be merged into 1.
Claiming it diminishes the issue.

My claim: I want it merged so it is easier to clean up instead of being all over the forum.
Reasons: I dont think anyone comes to such threads to actually discuss - most come to bash and bad mouth ONLY! So for me it no longer matters about the titles (which usually hypes members who read only up to the title)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

"If you think this kind of "bashing" shouldn't be permitted, what are you doing here?"

"Moderating"

I mean, evidenced criticism is something no moderator should have a problem with. This is what "bashing" is. If you stop appropriate criticism, you're simply censoring to serve a biased agenda.


----------



## Andhadhun

*9th January 2020

Abdul Haq Abbasi and his Sons *rape and murders Hindu girl Chandrakanta,











------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*8th January 2020

Married Muslim man Muhammad Arif and his friends gang raped Hindu school girl
*
In a horrifying case from Palwal, Haryana, a Hindu girl studying in Class XI was stalked, blackmailed into marriage and later gang-raped by an *already married Muslim man pretending to be Hindu* and his accomplices,

The victim has accused Arif, a father of 3, of having cheated her by pretending to be an unmarried Hindu man and forcibly marrying her after which he revealed his real identity. She has further stated that she was pressurised by Arif to convert to Islam but when she refused, he tried to burn her alive. When she attempted to escape, Arif gang-raped her along with his accomplices. 

https://aajtak.intoday.in/crime/sto...ntimidation-police-video-viral-1-1152014.html


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Andhadhun said:


> *9th January 2020
> 
> Abdul Haq Abbasi and his Sons *rape and murders Hindu girl Chandrakanta,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *8th January 2020
> 
> Married Muslim man Muhammad Arif and his friends gang raped Hindu school girl
> *
> In a horrifying case from Palwal, Haryana, a Hindu girl studying in Class XI was stalked, blackmailed into marriage and later gang-raped by an *already married Muslim man pretending to be Hindu* and his accomplices,
> 
> https://aajtak.intoday.in/crime/sto...ntimidation-police-video-viral-1-1152014.html


Godi Media Aaj Tak Go Back


----------



## Andhadhun

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Godi Media Aaj Tak Go Back



*9th January 2020 *

*Charred body of Hindu teenager recovered in WB, Muslim boyfriend arrested
*
The charred dead body of 17-year-old girl half eaten by animals, was recovered in West Bengal’s Kumarganj, South Dinajpur district on Tuesday. The body has been identified as Pallavi (name changed) who belonged to a poor Hindu Rajbanshi family.
*




*
*Mohabur Rahman *had called Pallavi to meet him. When she met Mohabur trusting that they would work things out. They roamed around on their bikes the whole evening and the men indulged in drinking as well, after which she was taken to an isolated ground in Belghar and was allegedly gang-raped by Mahabur and his accomplices from 5 PM to 9 PM. When Pallavi turned unconscious, Mohabur took a sharp knife and slit her throat. Then, they poured petrol on her and set her on fire while she was still breathing.











https://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/b...urnangg+pratibedan-newsid-157983630?ss=pd&s=a


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Andhadhun said:


> *9th January 2020 *
> 
> *Charred body of Hindu teenager recovered in WB, Muslim boyfriend arrested
> *
> The charred dead body of 17-year-old girl half eaten by animals, was recovered in West Bengal’s Kumarganj, South Dinajpur district on Tuesday. The body has been identified as Pallavi (name changed) who belonged to a poor Hindu Rajbanshi family.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Mohabur Rahman *had called Pallavi to meet him. When she met Mohabur trusting that they would work things out. They roamed around on their bikes the whole evening and the men indulged in drinking as well, after which she was taken to an isolated ground in Belghar and was allegedly gang-raped by Mahabur and his accomplices from 5 PM to 9 PM. When Pallavi turned unconscious, Mohabur took a sharp knife and slit her throat. Then, they poured petrol on her and set her on fire while she was still breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/b...urnangg+pratibedan-newsid-157983630?ss=pd&s=a


Uff. Made up fake stories


----------



## Andhadhun

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Uff. Made up fake stories



Link is provided in ALL cases.
*
8th Jan 2020

Mahboor Mian and his friends gangaraped, murdered and burnt minor Hindu girl






https://www.anandabazar.com/state/t...cals-allege-she-was-gang-raped-dgtl-1.1092146*


----------



## Maarkhoor

Andhadhun said:


> *9th January 2020
> 
> Abdul Haq Abbasi and his Sons *rape and murders Hindu girl Chandrakanta,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *8th January 2020
> 
> Married Muslim man Muhammad Arif and his friends gang raped Hindu school girl
> *
> In a horrifying case from Palwal, Haryana, a Hindu girl studying in Class XI was stalked, blackmailed into marriage and later gang-raped by an *already married Muslim man pretending to be Hindu* and his accomplices,
> 
> The victim has accused Arif, a father of 3, of having cheated her by pretending to be an unmarried Hindu man and forcibly marrying her after which he revealed his real identity. She has further stated that she was pressurised by Arif to convert to Islam but when she refused, he tried to burn her alive. When she attempted to escape, Arif gang-raped her along with his accomplices.
> 
> https://aajtak.intoday.in/crime/sto...ntimidation-police-video-viral-1-1152014.html


Lols...

She probably herself converted and married Muslim man by her will but her parents or area's BJP / RSS goons killed her "Honor Killing"...



Andhadhun said:


> Link is provided in ALL cases.
> *
> 8th Jan 2020
> 
> Mahboor Mian and his friends gangaraped, murdered and burnt minor Hindu girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anandabazar.com/state/t...cals-allege-she-was-gang-raped-dgtl-1.1092146*


Muslims of India probably playing their National sport...Rape....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andhadhun

Maarkhoor said:


> Lols...
> 
> She probably herself converted and married Muslim man by her will but her parents or area's BJP / RSS goons killed her "Honor Killing"...
> 
> Muslims of India probably playing their National sport...Rape....



Bengali's do not do "honor killing". They do not have the concept of honor.

They are "secular", hence the fate of their daughters.

But your replies certainly identifies you as a pakistani muslim. 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
1st January 2020*






Jharkhand: Half charred body of *pregnant *Ranchi *Hindu woman Vineeta* recovered from a field, partner *Munsif Khan* arrested by police.

Police said that the body has been identified as that of Vineeta Tirkey alias Anjali. Vineeta had been living with a man named Munsif Khan in Mahavir Nagar falling under Argoda police station limits of Ranchi. Police detained Munsif Khan for interrogation after he came to identify the body after the picture of the half-charred body went viral on social media.

Vineeta’s partner Munsif Khan had not approached the police after she went missing on Wednesday, arousing suspicion of he being behind the crime. 


https://www.bhaskar.com/jharkhand/r...lice-engaged-in-identification-126386120.html


----------



## Rusty

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...hing-changing-despair-india-rape-crisis-grows

*'If you saw her body, you will never sleep again': despair as India rape crisis grows*
India



Killings of a six-year-old girl and a vet are just two examples of a problem that appears to be getting worse






Hannah Ellis-Petersen in Rajasthan

Fri 6 Dec 2019 06.47 ESTLast modified on Fri 6 Dec 2019 13.25 EST

Shares
434




People celebrate after police shot dead four men accused of gang rape and murder in Shadnagar, near Hyderabad. Photograph: Sam Panthaky/AFP via Getty Images
Her family called her Twinkle. In the dry desert brush of Rajasthan where her body was found, blood spattering her tiny legs and brown school uniform and a belt fastened around her neck, she lay among scattered toffee wrappers.

Her family could barely utter the words to describe what happened to the six-year-old. “If you saw her body, you will never sleep again,” said her grandfather Mahvir Meena.

Over the past week, a wave of anger and repulsion has enveloped India in response to the gang rape and murder of a 27-year-old vet in Hyderabad as she made her way home from work last Wednesday. The four men who allegedly carried out the attack deliberately deflated her scooter tyres, then waited. After offering her help, they allegedly dragged her to isolated scrubland by the side of the road, raped her, asphyxiated her and then dumped her body in a motorway underpass, before dousing it with kerosene and setting it alight. The four suspects were controversially shot dead by police on Friday.

Yet while the horrific crime has prompted hundreds to take to the streets, and calls for lynching and hanging in parliament, it was far from an isolated incident. According to statistics, a woman is raped in India every 20 minutes.

India is the most dangerous place to be a woman, according to a survey by the Thomson Reuters Foundation last year, and the stark reality of this was brought to the fore this week. As well as the Hyderabad case, there was the abduction, gang rape and murder of a young lawyer in Jharkhand; the rape and murder of a 55-year-old cloth seller in Delhi’s Gulabi Bagh neighbourhood; and a teenager in the state of Bihar was gang raped and killed, before her body was set on fire on Tuesday.

And last Saturday, in the small rural Rajasthan village of Kherli, Twinkle became one of the youngest recent victims of India’s sexual violence pandemic.

Her alleged attacker was a neighbour who she would often visit on the way home from school. Mahendra Meena, a truck driver with two daughters of his own, aged two and 18, would give sweets and hugs to the boyishly faced six-year-old with cropped hair whenever she stopped by. So when he was seen on Saturday cuddling her and handing her some toffees, no one thought it strange.

But that afternoon, as she left through the bright orange school gates, Meena allegedly took her to the forest behind the school. In an abandoned concrete hut with a single window he is accused of raping her, and then, to hide the evidence of his crimes, putting his belt around her neck and strangling her, discarding her body in the parched scrubland. It was here, still in her school uniform, that she was found by a neighbour at dawn the next morning. Meena later told police he had been drinking.

Remnants of Twinkle’s possessions were still scattered all over the village where she lived with her grandparents when her family spoke about the crime. A small pair of pink trousers hung from a nail. One of her jelly sandals lay on the roof where she had flung them. Her mother, Bintosh Meena, sat on the floor, her face wrapped in blankets, rocking back and forth in grief and howling out her daughter’s name. “Wherever you are my little quail, come back to me, come back to me,” she repeated.

She was called Twinkle because she was like a tiny little star, said her grandmother, Kiskinda Meena, wiping away tears. She and her younger brother were always seen laughing and playing together in the fields that surround the village, but every morning her grandmother would dress her in her brown skirt, blouse and striped tie, and at 10.30am she would walk the few hundred metres down the dusty path to her school. “She was friendly with everyone, she was a very quiet child and never a nuisance,” said her teacher, Vinod Kumar. She had loved school, carrying her books everywhere. But on the day she was killed, she had run out of the gates in such a rush to get home, she had left her school bag behind.

Ram Krishnan, the senior police officer overseeing the investigation, said he was so haunted by the case he had not eaten or slept for two days. Villagers, meanwhile, expressed disbelief that this savage sexual crime had come to their doorstep. Many said their daughters were too afraid to go back to school.

Kiskinda Meena said: “You hear about this in other places in India, in the cities, but such a thing has never happened here. And to my girl who is still such a baby. We should be protected here from this.

“The government says you should educate the girls to help them against attacks but there is nothing to save them when this happens. Until the government takes a strong stance then this will not stop.”




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Police at the scene in Shadnagar where four rape suspects were shot dead. Photograph: Noah Seelam/AFP via Getty Images
It was seven years ago, after the brutal gang rape of Jyoti Singh, a student on a bus in Delhi in 2012, that India’s systemic problem with sexual violence was first pushed into the spotlight. Thousands took to the streets to demand action in the name of Singh, – who was christened _Nirbhaya_, meaning fearless, by the media. New legislation doubled prison terms for rapists to 20 years.

But seven years on, the consensus among activists and women is that the problem is getting worse. The key social issues behind the crisis remain unaddressed and the culture of impunity for sexual crimes remains firmly embedded.

In the courts there are 133,000 pending rape cases. In May, a panel of judges dismissed allegations of sexual harassment against the chief justice of India, made by a former court employee, as being of “no substance”, in a ruling that triggered anger and protests. He denied the claims.

“Unless this becomes a problem of nationalism and national pride, I don’t see anything changing,” said Deepa Narayan, a social activist and the author of Chup: Breaking the Silence About India’s Women. “Society here devalues women systematically and makes them subhuman, and rape is the worst symptom of that. It does feel like the levels of depravity and cruelty in these crimes are increasing.”

State governments have not even touched the Nirbhaya fund, for which the government put aside 10bn rupees for initiatives to help women’s safety. As of today, 91% of the fund remains unspent. Delhi, which bears the unwelcome title of “rape capital of the world”, has spent 5% of its allocation.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Campaigners have criticised calls for rapists to face the death penalty, saying it encourages offenders to kill their victims. Photograph: Jewel Samad/AFP via Getty Images
In the Indian parliament this week, the response by several politicians to the Hyderabad rape case was simply to call for the accused to be lynched and hanged. But Kavita Krishnan, the secretary of the All India Progressive Women’s Association, said this was only making the problem worse.

“The cry for the death penalty is nothing but a red herring,” she said. “It’s the easy option because it avoids any institutional accountability and doesn’t cost a thing, it’s just lawmakers reassuring themselves that all it will take to solve this problem is to eliminate one or two of these devils. We are still not having the conversation which needs to happen, so nothing changes.”

She added: “All the talk of the death penalty for rape just means we may be seeing more women murdered so they can’t remain alive as a witness.”

Krishnan said that far from things improving since 2012, under Narendra Modi “we’ve gone several steps back. We have a government which is actively invested in rape culture, in protecting powerful rape-accused persons and communalising every incident of rape.”

Ranjana Kumari, the director of India’s Centre for Social Research, said she ultimately held the government responsible for the problem. “They are failing in law enforcement, they are failing in dispensation of justice, they are failing in implementing safe environments for women,” said Kumari. “There is no political will to address this problem, so how is it ever going to get better?”


----------



## Slav Defence

The purpose for permitting members to open rape thread is to discuss the problems and to understand as if what can be done to stop such tragedies.What should be done to protect females from masculine frustration.
This does not gives any member a permission ridicule any other nation, promoting religious abuse or lifting finger towards any nationality or name calling.
@Dubious merge threads as you like.As a mod, you reserve the right to do the needful.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Slav Defence said:


> The purpose for permitting members to open rape thread is to discuss the problems and to understand as if what can be done to stop such tragedies.What should be done to protect females from masculine frustration.
> This does not gives any member a permission ridicule any other nation, promoting religious abuse or lifting finger towards any nationality or name calling.
> @Dubious merge threads as you like.As a mod, you reserve the right to do the needful.
> Regards


It's very clear that the Indian posters here are only posting articles that state that Muslims are the rapists. 
They want to push the BJP propaganda that rape is only a Muslim problem in India. 

I have not seen them post any rape articles that either do not state the religion or the rapist, or state that the rapist was Hindu......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Rusty said:


> It's very clear that the Indian posters here are only posting articles that state that Muslims are the rapists.
> They want to push the BJP propaganda that rape is only a Muslim problem in India.
> 
> I have not seen them post any rape articles that either do not state the religion or the rapist, or state that the rapist was Hindu......


BJP's true face has been unveiled and no matter what they do the truth is known. Ilegal killings of baby daughters before birth and other causes has already reduced the F:M ratio in alarming level.In addition to that social and religious norms such as forbidding consegnous marriage and high social demands i.e. dowary has increased frustration for Indians. In addition to that Bollywood nonsense has further destroyed Indian society. They have, in every aspect denied the natural order and hence due to ignorance have brought Indians to condemnable social crisis.
Islam on the other hand was made to correct and reject such kind of attitude such as killing of girls, allowing consegnous marriages, polygamy and maintaining rights of women for healthy generation. We need to take heed and should follow Islamic laws before we end up like India.No matter how much they lie, they know the fact themselves.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Slav Defence said:


> females from masculine frustration.


many female right wings of India have been known to speak to thier male members for rape of Muslim women


----------



## Irfan Baloch

masterchief_mirza said:


> "If you think this kind of "bashing" shouldn't be permitted, what are you doing here?"
> 
> "Moderating"
> 
> I mean, evidenced criticism is something no moderator should have a problem with. This is what "bashing" is. If you stop appropriate criticism, you're simply censoring to serve a biased agenda.


that is not the case there is no biased agenda but we enforce decorum.
rants and insults are the kind of bashing which is not permitted.

you are educated person with time and resources at hand to post here.
use it eloquently. proof read your posts. criticism shouldn't go to a level of insults. you can convey your message with better choice of words. 
and I agree that such threads should be consolidated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Irfan Baloch said:


> you are educated person with time and resources at hand to post here.
> use it eloquently. proof read your posts. criticism shouldn't go to a level of insults. you can convey your message with better choice of words.
> and I agree that such threads should be consolidated


@masterchief_mirza has been polite in objecting to my stance (which is welcomed) ...
I just needed a different opinion on what I did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dubious said:


> @masterchief_mirza has been polite in objecting to my stance (which is welcomed) ...
> I just needed a different opinion on what I did


the "you" is for all readers including my self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

NEWS

NATIONAL
NATIONAL
*In Nirbhaya-like case in Gujarat, Dalit woman raped, killed*
_



*Image for representation purpose only. (Illustration: Ritesh Kumar)*

*Special Correspondent AHMEDABAD 09 JANUARY 2020 00:53 IST*

*UPDATED: 09 JANUARY 2020 01:18 IST*

The body was hanged from a tree to make it look like a suicide; police file case against four

A shocking Nirbhaya-like case has emerged in north Gujarat where a 19-year-old Dalit woman was allegedly kidnapped, gangraped and murdered before her body was hanged from a tree to make it look like a suicide.

A panel of doctors at the Ahmedabad civil hospital on Wednesday conducted the postmortem.

The autopsy was conducted after the police lodged a case of kidnapping, gangrape and murder against four persons. The four had allegedly kidnapped the victim, gangraped her before murdering. They did not stop at that, after murdering, they hanged the body on a tree to make it a suicide case.

Advertising

Advertising
*Gone missing*
The victim had gone missing on December 31 and her body was found on Sunday.

According to the details of the Nirbhaya-like case, after the deceased went missing, her family had approached the police on January 3 to lodge an FIR but the local police refused. Local police inspector N.L. Rabari told the family that the girl was safe and had eloped with a boy of the same community and both had got married so no case was required to be lodged.

However, on January 5, her body was found hanging on a tree. The family members refused to accept the body contending that she was murdered and did not commit suicide.

*FIR against four*
On Tuesday, the police lodged an FIR naming four persons — Bimal Bharvad, Darshan Bharvad, Satish Bharvad and Jigar — for the incident.

After the registration of the FIR, the family agreed to claim the body, which was sent for postmortem at the Ahmedabad civil hospital.

The case was registered under various provisions and Sections of the Indian Penal Code and the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocities) Act after protest by thousands of Dalits in front of the local police station.

“We have lodged the FIR on the basis of complaint given by the family of the deceased. Our investigation is under way,” said Gandhinagar range Inspector-General Mayanksinh Chavda.

Source -- The Hindu

__________________________________

*Similar Threads *

*• Dalit Woman Resists Rape, Set Ablaze in Punjab*

• *How Nirbhaya rape case points to India's deep-rooted problem with women*

• *Dalit woman raped in gaushala by management head*

• *Dalit woman labourer gang-raped in Gwalior district*

• *Dalit woman ‘raped, murdered’ in Rajasthan*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

There is a dedicated thread to cultural rape in India.

Post it there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Retired Troll said:


> There is a dedicated thread to cultural rape in India.
> 
> Post it there


Yep you're right.. Mod he kr sakty is thread ko wahn move *_*


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Shame Shame Shame
@Surya 1



خره مينه لګته وي said:


> NEWS
> 
> NATIONAL
> NATIONAL
> *In Nirbhaya-like case in Gujarat, Dalit woman raped, killed*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *Image for representation purpose only. (Illustration: Ritesh Kumar)*
> 
> *Special Correspondent AHMEDABAD 09 JANUARY 2020 00:53 IST*
> 
> *UPDATED: 09 JANUARY 2020 01:18 IST*
> 
> The body was hanged from a tree to make it look like a suicide; police file case against four
> 
> A shocking Nirbhaya-like case has emerged in north Gujarat where a 19-year-old Dalit woman was allegedly kidnapped, gangraped and murdered before her body was hanged from a tree to make it look like a suicide.
> 
> A panel of doctors at the Ahmedabad civil hospital on Wednesday conducted the postmortem.
> 
> The autopsy was conducted after the police lodged a case of kidnapping, gangrape and murder against four persons. The four had allegedly kidnapped the victim, gangraped her before murdering. They did not stop at that, after murdering, they hanged the body on a tree to make it a suicide case.
> 
> Advertising
> 
> Advertising
> *Gone missing*
> The victim had gone missing on December 31 and her body was found on Sunday.
> 
> According to the details of the Nirbhaya-like case, after the deceased went missing, her family had approached the police on January 3 to lodge an FIR but the local police refused. Local police inspector N.L. Rabari told the family that the girl was safe and had eloped with a boy of the same community and both had got married so no case was required to be lodged.
> 
> However, on January 5, her body was found hanging on a tree. The family members refused to accept the body contending that she was murdered and did not commit suicide.
> 
> *FIR against four*
> On Tuesday, the police lodged an FIR naming four persons — Bimal Bharvad, Darshan Bharvad, Satish Bharvad and Jigar — for the incident.
> 
> After the registration of the FIR, the family agreed to claim the body, which was sent for postmortem at the Ahmedabad civil hospital.
> 
> The case was registered under various provisions and Sections of the Indian Penal Code and the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocities) Act after protest by thousands of Dalits in front of the local police station.
> 
> “We have lodged the FIR on the basis of complaint given by the family of the deceased. Our investigation is under way,” said Gandhinagar range Inspector-General Mayanksinh Chavda.
> 
> Source -- The Hindu
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> *Similar Threads *
> 
> *• Dalit Woman Resists Rape, Set Ablaze in Punjab*
> 
> • *How Nirbhaya rape case points to India's deep-rooted problem with women*
> 
> • *Dalit woman raped in gaushala by management head*
> 
> • *Dalit woman labourer gang-raped in Gwalior district*
> 
> • *Dalit woman ‘raped, murdered’ in Rajasthan*_


Just a question, how do u identify between a Brahmin and Dalit?


----------



## khansaheeb

Retired Troll said:


> There is a dedicated thread to cultural rape in India.
> 
> Post it there


Maybe its too full and he had to post it here?


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Shame Shame Shame
> @Surya 1
> 
> 
> Just a question, how do u identify between a Brahmin and Dalit?


Dalits touch the feet of Brahmin and Brahmin rape Dalits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

khansaheeb said:


> Maybe its too full and he had to post it here?


don't underestimate India 


خره مينه لګته وي said:


> Yep you're right.. Mod he kr sakty is thread ko wahn move *_*



its first thing in Indian defence subsection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

Retired Troll said:


> don't underestimate India
> 
> 
> its first thing in Indian defence subsection.


India is always number one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

undercover JIX said:


> India is always number one.....



East or West. 

rape in india is the best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

Retired Troll said:


> East or West.
> 
> rape in india is the best


what happened to North and South???


----------



## El Sidd

undercover JIX said:


> what happened to North and South???



Khatna


----------



## Death Professor

Retired Troll said:


> There is a dedicated thread to cultural rape in India.
> 
> Post it there


Just a thread doesn't do justice. Just looking at the sheer number of cases, it needs a separate section.


----------



## El Sidd

Death Professor said:


> Just a thread doesn't do justice. Just looking at the sheer number of cases, it needs a separate section.



It took them 2 years to take on my suggestion for a sticky thread. it may take another 2 to get to where you want it to be.

Women in India are wearing rape protection underwear for almost a decade now


----------



## Death Professor

Retired Troll said:


> Women in India are wearing rape protection underwear for almost a decade now



Is that even a thing? Is it like chastity belt?


----------



## El Sidd

Death Professor said:


> Is that even a thing? Is it like chastity belt?



Its a device that one Indian woman created. It automatically sends a distress rape signal to the concerned people. 

It is as shameful as UK creating acid proof make up.


----------



## Death Professor

Retired Troll said:


> Its a device that one Indian woman created. It automatically sends a distress rape signal to the concerned people.
> 
> It is as shameful as UK creating acid proof make up.



so its reporting device not a preventing/protection device. I thought may be there was tazer+chastity-belt kind of setup. Now I am disappointed.


----------



## El Sidd

Death Professor said:


> so its reporting device not a preventing/protection device. I thought may be there was tazer+chastity-belt kind of setup. Now I am disappointed.



Well the technology may have advanced itself over the years but rape cases have only increased. So it is hard to say. 

Ofcourse one must be respectable to local customs as well as women in india are generally considered lower than dalits and muslims.


----------



## fitpOsitive

@Dubious please merge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

*https://indianexpress.com/article/i...in-police-try-to-track-co-passengers-5484847/*

40-year-old woman was found murdered in an inter-state train at Dadar station, The deceased was identified as Dariyadevi Chaudhary
*

10 January 2020

50 yr old Muhammad Umar Shaikh arrested for Murderer of Hindu woman Dariyadevi Choudhary,







http://sudarshannews.in/headlines/know-about-mohmmad-umar-who-arrested-in-mumbai/*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*12 January 2020*

Muslim man Azmal Laskhar pretend to be Hindu "Ashish Dubey" and raped a 23 year old Hindu woman and records the act to blackmail her MINOR niece, rape her as well. The Minor is now pregnant.

https://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/mu...&akamai-rum=off#click=https://t.co/PD0sIF0IFr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

*14 January 2020

Mohammed Shahid *slits his Hindu girlfriend’s Mungila Harathi throat for refusing his marriage proposal






www.newindianexpress.com/states/telangana/2020/jan/11/suspicious-boyfriend-slits-girls-throat-surrenders-at-telanganas-warangal-central-prison-2087973.html


----------



## Nityam

*16 Januar 2020
*
Hindu Dalit woman gang raped by *Muhammad Afsar and Muhammad Zahid *in Aligarh*, videoed the act to blackmail* and *THEN rape her minor daughter as well. 


https://www.breakingtube.com/news/c...nd-blackmailed-through-rape-video-in-aligarh/*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*17 Januar 2020 
*
Six muslim men *Abid, Mintu, Mahboob, Chaand Babu, Jameel and Firoz*, who were ARRESTED for molesting a *13 year old Hindu girl*, gets out on Bail and* MURDERS the child's Mother 

https://www.ndtv.com/video/news/new...h-by-teen-daughter-s-alleged-molesters-538106

https://www.ndtv.com/lucknow-news/k...h-by-teen-daughters-alleged-molesters-2165782*

A 40-year-old woman whose teenage daughter was allegedly molested by six men in 2018 died at a hospital in Uttar Pradesh's Kanpur on Friday evening, a week after the family of the woman and her daughter were assaulted at their home in the city, allegedly by the same men who had managed to get bail in the original molestation case.


----------



## Nityam

*18 January 2020*

*Jahangir *sexually molested Hindu minor girl inside school.

https://bengali.news18.com/amp/news...-asi-dd-397522.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Maarkhoor

MALAPPURAM: A 47-year-old man residing at Valanchery was arrested on charges of sexually abusing his four minor daughters on Saturday. Police said the man, who hails from Thiruvananthapuram, had settled at Valanchery years ago. His daughters aged 17, 15, 13 and 10 are studying in a nearby convent school in classes XI, IX, VII and V.

The incident came to light when the youngest daughter revealed her problem before school authorities during a counseling session. She told them that her father had told her to return home after school only if she was ready to have 'physical contact' with him. After this, school authorities also collected the statements of her elder siblings.



When they too revealed instances of sexual abuse by their father, teachers informed the district child protection unit and its members got in touch with the police. Later, police said the father was sexually abusing the children for several years.

Valanchery CI T Manoharan said four cases were registered against the father based on the complaints given by the daughters. Charges were filed against him under IPC Section 354(A) (sexual harassment) and Sections 9 (aggravated sexual assault) and 10 (punishment for aggravated sexual assault) of Pocso Act. The man was presented in court and remanded in judicial custody for two weeks.




Considering the rise in number of sexual abuse cases in Malappuram in which relatives are the accused, police were planning to launch a study to find the reason for such incidents and identify vulnerable families where children are unsafe. The decision was taken in the backdrop of a case where a 12-year-old girl was sexually abused by her father.




In the recent past, Malappuram had witnessed several similar incidents where children were abused with the support of parents. In July 2015, a woman and a man in Kottakkal were arrested based on their daughter's complaint that they had forced her into the flesh trade and presented her to over 40 persons in two years.




That year, Malappuram police arrested a 45-year-old woman for allegedly forcing her three minor daughters into prostitution near Ponmala. Police then found that a financial crisis had forced the family to take this extreme step. Last year, two minor girls in Mankada were sexually abused by several persons with the support of their mother and stepfather.




_(The victim's identity has not been revealed to protect her privacy as per Supreme court directives on cases related to sexual assault)

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...s-in-malappuram/articleshowprint/73367897.cms_


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is all due to Modi regime. Rapists and thugs feel emboldened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@PakSword @Mrc @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

maximuswarrior said:


> This is all due to Modi regime. Rapists and thugs feel emboldened.


Marrying cousins is considered taboo, while raping own daughters and sisters is considered ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIPRA

"Aao bacho saer karayain tum ko Rapistan ki
Jiss ki khaatar Gandhi nain bajwayi lakhon jaan ki"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

@Dubious Mod..Please merge

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sexu...om-india-comprehensive-running-thread.647607/


----------



## CIA Mole

People need to lower their expectations for india. 

We can't expect gangus to solve rape if they still shit in the streets like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

This thread seems to be only collecting other threads and not really discussing or doing anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nityam

Maarkhoor said:


> MALAPPURAM: A 47-year-old man residing at Valanchery was arrested on charges of sexually abusing his four minor daughters on Saturday. Police said the man, who hails from Thiruvananthapuram, had settled at Valanchery years ago. His daughters aged 17, 15, 13 and 10 are studying in a nearby convent school in classes XI, IX, VII and V.
> 
> The incident came to light when the youngest daughter revealed her problem before school authorities during a counseling session. She told them that her father had told her to return home after school only if she was ready to have 'physical contact' with him. After this, school authorities also collected the statements of her elder siblings.
> 
> When they too revealed instances of sexual abuse by their father, teachers informed the district child protection unit and its members got in touch with the police. Later, police said the father was sexually abusing the children for several years.
> 
> Valanchery CI T Manoharan said four cases were registered against the father based on the complaints given by the daughters. Charges were filed against him under IPC Section 354(A) (sexual harassment) and Sections 9 (aggravated sexual assault) and 10 (punishment for aggravated sexual assault) of Pocso Act. The man was presented in court and remanded in judicial custody for two weeks.
> 
> Considering the rise in number of sexual abuse cases in Malappuram in which relatives are the accused, police were planning to launch a study to find the reason for such incidents and identify vulnerable families where children are unsafe. The decision was taken in the backdrop of a case where a 12-year-old girl was sexually abused by her father.
> 
> In the recent past, Malappuram had witnessed several similar incidents where children were abused with the support of parents. In July 2015, a woman and a man in Kottakkal were arrested based on their daughter's complaint that they had forced her into the flesh trade and presented her to over 40 persons in two years.
> 
> That year, Malappuram police arrested a 45-year-old woman for allegedly forcing her three minor daughters into prostitution near Ponmala. Police then found that a financial crisis had forced the family to take this extreme step. Last year, two minor girls in Mankada were sexually abused by several persons with the support of their mother and stepfather.
> 
> _(The victim's identity has not been revealed to protect her privacy as per Supreme court directives on cases related to sexual assault)
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...s-in-malappuram/articleshowprint/73367897.cms_



News is from Mallapuram which is a MUSLIM majority district of India. 

And that rapist father had 4 daughters. I wonder what his religion was.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Nityam said:


> I wonder what his religion was.


Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

majority of Indian posters here are only posting about rape when the perp is Muslim.
I wonder why they are not posting the countless Hindu rapists.

Maybe it's because they want Indian women to think that only Muslims are rapists, so when our PDF Hindus goes to rape them, the women will off guard....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Nityam said:


> News is from Mallapuram which is a MUSLIM majority district of India.
> 
> And that rapist father had 4 daughters. I wonder what his religion was.


He is non-Muslim.....

But if he was Muslim also then what makes the difference? He was still Indian.



Dubious said:


> This thread seems to be only collecting other threads and not really discussing or doing anything


The O.P trapped you since his intentions was not to discuss but to put problem under the carpet....So stop merging threads....

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Maarkhoor said:


> He is non-Muslim.....
> 
> But if he was Muslim also then what makes the difference? He was still Indian.



A man from mallapuram with 4 children ? What is the statistical odds of him being a non muslim ? less than zero.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Nityam said:


> A man from mallapuram with 4 children ? What is the statistical odds of him being a non muslim ? less than zero.


Suppose he is Muslim....does he is not Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Maarkhoor said:


> Suppose he is Muslim....does he is not Indian?



Is he ? Don't you believe in the umma ?


----------



## PakSword

Maarkhoor said:


> Suppose he is Muslim....does he is not Indian?


If the name is not mentioned, chances are that he is a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

PakSword said:


> If the name is not mentioned, chances are that he is a Hindu.



Its the other way around. In Indian "secular" media, if the name is not mention it means he is definitely not a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Nityam said:


> Its the other way around. In Indian "secular" media, if the name is not mention it means he is definitely not a Hindu.


Is it really?


----------



## Dubious

Nityam said:


> A man from mallapuram with 4 children ? What is the statistical odds of him being a non muslim ? less than zero.


That is not stats that is BS....You are assuming based presumptions rather than data! Are you telling me that Hindu so infertile they wont reach 4 children?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

